# How does your stash "happen"?



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

For me, my stash happens when I'm in a yarn store and see some beautiful yarn that I just can't resist. I usually buy enough for whatever hits my fancy at the time: sweater, afghan, slippers, etc. 

I usually go to the yarn store with a pattern in mind and an amount of yarn, the gauge, etc. Best laid plans, I find something else that I like better so I buy it, too. Beginning of stash. Do this a dozen or so times and you have lots of yarn.

Also, I try to buy enough to finish whatever I think I might want to make and usually overbuy and have some left (better more than run out before you finish). Thus, more stash, bits and pieces, half a skein, a whole skein.

I like to have several pieces going at once: a sweater, a chemo hat, an afghan, whatever, because I get bored with one thing and put it down and go to another for a while, get bored, start something else. I have been trying to break myself of that habit: no more than 3 things at once before I finish something. Doesn't always work.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a stash...unfortunately a much larger stash than I need. Buying yarn is an addiction. Great fibers, beautiful colors, great sheen, etc., etc., etc. I do not always have a pattern in mind when I buy it, but sometimes I do. I have at least two or three projects going on at the same time, but I do not think I will ever run out of yarn.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

The same way you got your art stash!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

DanielS said:


> I have a stash...unfortunately a much larger stash than I need. Buying yarn is an addiction. Great fibers, beautiful colors, great sheen, etc., etc., etc. I do not always have a pattern in mind when I buy it, but sometimes I do. I have at least two or three projects going on at the same time, but I do not think I will ever run out of yarn.


Without a pattern in mind, how much of a yarn do you buy? I would worry that I was over-buying or under-buying. Well, efficient-self would; maybe she shouldn't come along on the sprees.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

gardenpoet said:


> I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


I would be interested in the answer to this as well. Also do you over-extend your budget in order to buy yarn? I recently saw a post on a knitting site from someone looking to sell dozens of balls of lovely yarns in order to pay basic household expenses. 
I believe that most avid knitters have a reasonable stash on hand but unfortunately some get really carried away. Some lovely yarns are must haves.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I don't have a stash but I think I would like one ????. Must be nice to just be able to knit or crochet with any colour you want But as long as I've got enough to keep knitting I'm happy


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

Mine is not large because of space mostly. But I find that I get into crocheting mode. I buy yarn for certain projects, which mostly never got get started becaue I get distracted ( darn you Pinterest).


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a chart that I carry with me that gives averages for yarn needed based on project and size. This helps me determine how much to purchase


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Without a pattern in mind, how much of a yarn do you buy? I would worry that I was over-buying or under-buying. Well, efficient-self would; maybe she shouldn't come along on the sprees.


My weakness is sock yarn (fingering weight). There is usually enough yarn on a 100 gram skein or on two 50 gram skeins for a project, Heather it is socks or a scarf. When buying yarn, I don't look at how much it weighs, I look at the yardage or number of meters. It gives me a pretty good idea of how much I'll need for a project.


----------



## fmc116 (Aug 7, 2016)

Mine started with yarn left over from my first project, then from the next. I always bought an extra skein just in case I needed it, and then there was the yarn that I bought for future projects that never got done, then there was the yarn that people gave me, and then it started having babies in my cellar!! I've been knitting since I was 8 years old so you can imagine just how big my stash is. I'm like addict, I can't stand the idea of not having yarn in the house or the high I get from finding just the right yarn in my stash! I think I'm in need of help!


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

After you've knitted for a while, you pretty well know how much yarn it takes to knit a sweater or a pair of socks or an afghan. It's something that you just learn and it sticks with you. There are also sites that will give you a good idea how much yarn is needed for whatever you have in mind. I always buy an extra skein "just in case", thus the left over yarn.


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

I have many hobbies and a stash for each! Yikes! And, because I make items from each of my hobbies and give them as gifts, people know I have yarn, beads, scrapbook/card making supplies, fabric, cake decorating supplies, etc. whenever their relatives/friends no longer can use their stash of supplies....they come my way. Last Sunday at church a lady came to me with a pillowcase size bag of fabric. Her sister is now in Hospice and they are clearing out her apartment. Much of people's donations to me get passed along to others or donated to the thrift stores. I would have to live to be 3,497 and stay up night and day working on crafts in order to use everything that's been given to me. But, I do appreciate every donation. It's always like Christmas to me, going through and sorting out the goodies. I usually keep a few things and pass the rest of it on.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have shopped online sales a lot and peruse discount yarn websites. I seem to knit shawls and socks most often and know pretty much how much yarn I need for both, whether for me or the pthers I knit for. 

How did I get a stash in the first place? Good buys and pretty irresistible yarn!

That being said, I rarely buy yarn and if I do, it's for specific projects. Otherwise, I knit from my stash.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Stash often starts slow, you buy some yarn because it is on sale, you love the color, etc. In my case all of those plus buying yarn for a project (i.e. for a DGD's room and she changes her color scheme before you have a chance to make it, so you now have 6 skeins of teal yarn "that you will use someday"), buying more for a project than you need, etc. etc........etc. If I could give a new knitter any advice, it would be to pick out a pattern or two you want to make, go buy the yarn for that pattern, finish the projects. After a few years take all of your leftover yarn from projects and make a scarf or a throw, depending on how much you have.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I can't resist "yarn sales." Yesterday, at Walmart, I bought 7 skeins of yarn for $1.00 each...I can use it for scarfs, hats, etc., for Christmas presents. Saving a lot of money; and, the yarn is in my closet when I am ready to knit that special pattern. Actually, I have way too much yarn. As my sweet husband said lately..."You will never use all that yarn before you die." I told him to contact the women in my knitting group and invite them over for free yarn and coffee to celebrate my death.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

All of the above, plus if I go into a store (any variety especially thrift store) and see a lovely yarn on sale (cheap) I just have to buy it as much as I can because it will never come my way again (or so my yarn hoarder self insists)


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


Like you, I am an artist with an endless supply of art supplies. To add yarn to that would just not work for me. However, over the years, I've built up a stash of left-overs and some full skeins for projects that never got started. That yarn supply is in two large plastic bins. One of the bins should be empty by Christmas because of charity crocheting and some other projects. My finished items go into a separate bin until they are given away. I also don't have the time that many here devote to knitting or crocheting because of spending more time working on paintings. I love the stash stories though. Jessica-Jean (Where has she been?) has the most wonderful descriptions of her yarn-filled home. I would enjoy being her guest for a day, wandering about and admiring her collection.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

After I became a knitter, I then became a collector of yarn - it IS like an addiction and the feeling you get on Christmas morning. I began buying yarn before I retired, thinking "just in case I can't afford it later". Well, I can still afford it to a point, but realize that now, I'm addicted (happily).
I'm glad to say I've slacked off the buying somewhat this past year and trying to use what I have.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I think stashes start when you buy yarn for a project, but then never do it. The next time you want to make something you head to the LYS and get excited about a sample or something that someone is working on and you buy yarn to do that. Life gets in the way and that purchase builds the stash. Some people buy shoes, some people buy drugs, we buy yarn. Do we need it all? no, do we want it all? hell yes. Do we keep it all? yes just like your beloved art supplies. We can't bear to part with it. Once in a while the urge to be sensible comes over me, but not the often. However, I went to WEBS yesterday to return some yarn I overbought. I watched as women walked around pushing shopping carts in the warehouse (sale) part, filling them up, and thought, I've been there, done that. But after spending 2 hours fondling and drooling (not literally) on all the new yarns, I walked out with nothing. There is a first time for everything!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If yarn only came in one weight I would have a lot less yarn. I like to have a little bit on hand of every weight just in case. Then need novelty yarns and lace and more needles, and gadgets, and storage, and carrying bags etc. Slowly it has given me a full closet from floor to ceiling.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

My stash is full of bargain yarn, a few prospective projects, orphan yarn, and some orphan projects, left at my local knitting group, and stress buying. Taking care of my disabled son for nearly every day (we've been apart for all of five days) of his almost 18 years, can lead to a bit of stress, but generally, I combine stress shopping with bargains, so it isn't too runious to the wallet. Plus, looking at the yarn stash, and seeing yarn I've forgotten about, can be quite relaxing. I just made 7 hats and 2 scarves for my local charity, Knit Hope, but I used mostly orphan yarn, and only 2 stash skeins, alas. I, unlike my husband (office), and 2 sons (bedrooms), don't have my own room, so my yarn, craft, and fabric stashes are housed behind the bar in the family room, along with the sewing machines.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Great advise.


AuntKnitty said:


> I have shopped online sales a lot and peruse discount yarn websites. I seem to knit shawls and socks most often and know pretty much how much yarn I need for both, whether for me or the pthers I knit for.
> 
> How did I get a stash in the first place? Good buys and pretty irresistible yarn!
> 
> That being said, I rarely buy yarn and if I do, it's for specific projects. Otherwise, I knit from my stash.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually, on second reflection, I think the stash comes from the little fairies, the same ones that pick up after all the male inhabitants of this house, every creature, including the cats, except me. That's my story.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Mine happened gradually over the years. The first time I knitted a project and didn't have enough yarn started it. From then on I always bought and extra skein just in case. Then I found the Internet and huge yarn sales. Voila the stash grew. Then I found this blog and all that lovely yarn everyone was selling and suddenly I have 11 tubs of yarn. I still end up buying yarn for specific large projects but is so much fun to shop in my craft room.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I walk into a store and there is yarn on sale. Yesterday it was Hobby Lobby and they had several displays at 40% off - seasonal change in yarn or discontinued colors, small amounts in dye lots, etc. In my purse is "The knitter's guide to Yarn Requirements" ($5.95 from Interweave Press, ISBN 1-931499-72-1). I pull it out and match up yarn type on sale, with a yardage needed for a project. If they have enough in a specific dye lot, I purchase and it goes in the stash with a note as to what I intended to use it for and sometimes a pattern like a kit. I do a lot of charity knitting/crochet, so by quantity there is the hat bin, the scarf bin, the prayer shawl ministry bin, church bazaar bin and the little bin for me/family. Once I had to buy a bin in the store to get the yarn home in. DH never complains as he has over 600 model car and airplane kits in the basement waiting for assembly and since he paid full price and I buy on sale, well.... I am always thinking about what my next project will be and have several WIPs. This site has been great for referring me to new free patterns to keep my interest up - thank you everyone. I also often buy kits online so I have all the materials to match a pattern. Needless to say, I will have to live very long to use up what is in my stash - so just in case I have written instructions as to where it is to go if I don't use it all up. I rarely have to buy additional yarn to finish anything. Oh, forgot to mention, I have an inventory system set up in Excel listing bin, color, weight, yardage, etc. Helps me find what I need when I want to start something new. If you are just building a stash, you might want to consider something like this - or use Ravelry to do so (love that site, so many free patterns and great ideas).


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

http://stjoevan.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Yarn-yardagechart.pdf

Yardage in this chart is approximate but it will help your 'efficient-self' begin a guilt-free stash.

Stash Happens with yarn about the same way as with art supplies. Color, texture, project, experiment, incredible sale, old favorites, new favorites, always wanted and finally bought it, it called to you, had to try it, didn't need it just liked it, changed mind and didn't use it, forgot you had it /bought more and leftovers. 
It really is a fairly safe addiction even if it does involve those pointy sticks and hooks (which, of course often lead to a secondary addiction) but even then no 12-step program or withdrawal will be needed. The only meetings will be with other Yarnies in knitting groups and an occasional lesson at your LYS. More opportunities for acquiring stash.
It is important to remember that no matter how large a stash you acquire, it is not hoarding. Hoarding is just a nasty word used improperly and too frequently by husbands and some others who are not blessed with a fine appreciation of fiber. Unless your doors are bulging outward from your stash, do not allow the 'H' word on your premises.
Our more acceptable term for a very large stash is SABLE (stash accumulated beyond life expectancy)....worrisome only after 75 or 80 that we might not experience the joy from each and every lovely choice. But you appear quite young in your avatar so you have yards and skeins to go before that is a concern. Enjoy the journey. Revel in the colors and the textures, imagine your own Yarn Room. Seek out yarn shops and fiber festivals, wander the internet shopping venues, flex that plastic and indulge your inner Yarnie self. You know you want to.


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I was just getting back into knitting after a break of several years - this was about 2½ years ago. Since I have only ever made one garment in my life (a sleeveless pullover when I was a teenager) and prefer to make small items like toys, I wasn't exactly _needing_ to visit a yarn store and buy lots and lots of a certain type of yarn in the same brand & colour. I knew oddments would do me fine. I also wanted to get back into crochet.

I spotted this pack of 20 small balls of yarn online, 20 different colours and fairly reasonable in price. I decided this might make a good starting point! 









But I didn't buy it … I was in one of those "Secret Santa" gift exchange groups and we had to name things that we would like! I also gave a link to a nice set of crochet hooks that came in their own zip around case …










My gift exchange partner bought both of these items for me (even though it came to slightly _more_ than the recommended budget). I was delighted. I also had several pairs of knitting needles that were my late mothers, and about 3 pairs that were my own.

I started collecting patterns too - and got lots of free ones online, plus also from other sources like charity shops - my logic is that a hobby where you spend *a lot* on supplies, tools and equipment isn't as much fun as finding inexpensive bargains and freebies! Hobbies and leisure activities need to be engaging fun!

Anyway, that yarn pack above where I got 20 different colours, was probably the only brand-new-from-supplier yarn I bought since starting on knitting & crochet again.

All my other yarn I've either been given or got just for pennies from charity shops. I've never been in a proper yarn store for YEARS!

I also bought a set of knitting looms online because I wanted to give that a try.

I joined the knitting circle at our Church - group leader told me to help myself to oddments of yarn from the Church's own yarn stash. Some little toys I knitted were so admired by a friend he wanted me to make some for his children. I agreed and "named my price" - basically just asked him to give me some yarn. Neither he nor his wife knits but for some reason they had some yarn which they were happy to give me. Same with 3 colleagues of my husband's who wanted a couple of the little toys I make.

I got a load more from my friend's house when she died - I was told to help myself to all the knitting and craft stuff. Got several more pairs of knitting needles as well! And we found a big box of patterns.

My friend also had those see-through chests of drawers in which she'd stored craft stuff. I took the craft stuff out and put my yarn in. But now I could use a third chest as I have more yarn than there is space for in the two 4-drawer chests I've put in my front parlour.

And so my yarn stash grows!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

My nemesis is the thrift store. I volunteer there and whenever a pretty yarn comes in I have to buy it, even if it's only one or two balls. Then there are online sales but I buy with a certain pattern in mind (never mind that I quite often never get around to it). I've been given quite a lot of yarn as well from people who know I knit and crochet. Thank goodness there is no LYS close by.
I found a really neat pattern recently that would be great for a birthday gift. Wouldn't you know, none of my stash will work up to the correct tension. I'll have to buy some.
I won't even go into all the other craft stashes I have,except that I have a huge box that my daughters refer to as "Mom's Craft Store". They shop here often. LOL


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I'm in the minority, but I don't have, and don't want, a big yarn stash. My stash consists of excess yarn from completed projects. I never buy yarn with the thought of "doing something with it" someday. 

Part of the fun for me with a new project is deciding on the perfect yarn, and mentally I don't like the idea of limiting myself to something I've bought years earlier.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

1. Yarn for projects that were never done.
2. Sock yarn because you always know you just need the 100g
3. Souvenir yarn, stuff that is unique to where we are visiting 
4. Leftovers
5. Gifts from family or friends that know I knit (including when they find yarn at thrift shops or yard sales)
6. Fiber events or retreats
7. Really good sales
8. It was pretty


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Oh yes and a mini-part time job that pays in yarn


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Me? a stash? surely you are mistaken..........hey dont go in that room! I find yarn just jumps into shopping baskets and looks pleadingly for a nice home. Then it hides in the back of my car and sneaks into my house in the dead of the night...........you do believe me, dont you? :sm15:


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything
> 
> Oh such sweet innocence! You will learn my dear. Time will teach you! It will happen without you doing a thing! None of us deliberately "caused" our stash we are innocent of all wrong doing! It just grew and multiplied when we were not looking.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am 73 years old and was taught to knit by my Aunt when I was around twelve years old. I learned to crochet in my late twenties. Over that span of time, every time I was in a store that carried yarn, I would check it out. Sometimes I would find a really good bargain of yarn on sale and would buy six or eight skeins thinking it would be enough to make "something." Sometimes a particular color would just catch my attention and I had to buy it. Sometimes I was shopping for a yarn with a project in mind and would always buy an extra skein than what the pattern called for to make sure I had enough. Many years ago, K-Mart used to carry yarn and they had some really nice yarn, so I usually bought my yarn there. I have a few skeins of yarn in my stash that are from Sears. They haven't sold yarn it a long time. So, over time, my stash grew and grew. I was working, so I had the extra money to spend on yarn. I retired in 2009 and now I really appreciate the fact that I have such a yarn stash. I don't buy yarn on impulse anymore. Since I am now on a fixed income, when I need to make something, I go to my stash and try to find yarn from there before going to the store. Last year I needed to make some items for a baby and I was able to find all the yarn for the items that I made in my stash. It was like making them for free. Now I am, again, making items for a baby that is due in December. I started with a crochet blanket and I found six skeins of a really nice yarn in my stash. One of the skeins still had the K-Mart label on it and it was 75 cents. I wouldn't have been able to buy that yarn today for 75 cents. The total cost of that blanket was $4.50 spent years ago, but used today for free. I love having a nice stash since I no longer have the extra money to buy a lot of yarn. If you do not want to build up a stash, be sure to take the pattern of what you want to make with you and purchase yarn just for it. Keep blinders on for looking at any other yarn. It is so tempting. Fortunately, I have a basement where I can store my stash of yarn. The thing I am lacking is a craft room. I would dearly love to have a spare room that I could organize with all of my craft stuff. I also do scrapbooking and card making. A room for all of my supplies would be heaven.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

My stash has built because I buy yarn for a particular project and never make it. Occasionally, I'll buy yarn without a project in mind. Just sent a box of yarn to a charity. Still have a lot.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

My stash comes from having too many projects in mind and not enough time. When I see a pattern I love and must make, I usually buy the yarn right away. Then I will put it away until I have time to knit it. I use to have a rule about how many projects I would have at one time….but since I have retired, that has gone out the window. In addition, I receive a monthly knitting kit from Mary Maxim. Usually these kits are things that I would never have selected to knit, but I enjoy receiving a surprise package each month and usually enjoy making them for give aways.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't get to yarn stores anymore, and haven't for several years. On line shopping is my downfall. There it is, waiting for me to buy it, in all those fantastic colors.
I will order some with an idea in the back of my mind as to what I will make with it.
I open the parcel when it arrives and sometimes it tells me it wants to be something else. Or I forget just what project I ordered it for. 
Whatever. Then I see a pattern I want to make but, lo and behold, in all those shelves of yarn and just not quite the right thing for that particular pattern. So back to the drawing board.
He who dies with the most stash wins. An old but true saying.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, what wonderful, wonderful replies, all of them! Thank you. I can really feel the love and pleasure all of you have with whatever process you have for stashing over the years, or not. Thank you so much for your descriptions and stories and encouragements and tips! I loved reading all of this. Just fyi, whoever wrote about how I looked in my avatar, the truth is I am 65-- so I don't have too many decades left for knitting and stashing, but I'll give it a good shot. I printed out that chart someone shared the link with, for yardage; thank you. And, yes I love fibers and textiles too-- I've done a lot of needlepoint in the past, and had a floor loom for a while, some cross-stitch, some huck toweling, crocheted for a few years, and made a few crewel work projects; in high school sewed a lot of my own clothes. But, knitting is a whole other challenge and I am enjoying it a lot, even though it is difficult for me to keep my focus sometimes (and then I screw up). Oh, when I wrote earlier that I didn't have a stash, I forgot about the four skeins of beautiful fingerling merino/silk I bought online just because it looked so lovely and also had snow fox in it. How could you resist snow fox yarn? (I guess I am a lot like a lot of you.) I am hoping to make a scarf for my hubby with it for a Christmas surprise...but it is hard for me to work with at this point, and I may put it aside until next year and a lot more practice. Thank you! Thank you! You are such a wonderful group!


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> I am 73 years old and was taught to knit by my Aunt when I was around twelve years old. I learned to crochet in my late twenties. Over that span of time, every time I was in a store that carried yarn, I would check it out. Sometimes I would find a really good bargain of yarn on sale and would buy six or eight skeins thinking it would be enough to make "something." Sometimes a particular color would just catch my attention and I had to buy it. Sometimes I was shopping for a yarn with a project in mind and would always buy an extra skein than what the pattern called for to make sure I had enough. Many years ago, K-Mart used to carry yarn and they had some really nice yarn, so I usually bought my yarn there. I have a few skeins of yarn in my stash that are from Sears. They haven't sold yarn it a long time. So, over time, my stash grew and grew. I was working, so I had the extra money to spend on yarn. I retired in 2009 and now I really appreciate the fact that I have such a yarn stash. I don't buy yarn on impulse anymore. Since I am now on a fixed income, when I need to make something, I go to my stash and try to find yarn from there before going to the store. Last year I needed to make some items for a baby and I was able to find all the yarn for the items that I made in my stash. It was like making them for free. Now I am, again, making items for a baby that is due in December. I started with a crochet blanket and I found six skeins of a really nice yarn in my stash. One of the skeins still had the K-Mart label on it and it was 75 cents. I wouldn't have been able to buy that yarn today for 75 cents. The total cost of that blanket was $4.50 spent years ago, but used today for free. I love having a nice stash since I no longer have the extra money to buy a lot of yarn. If you do not want to build up a stash, be sure to take the pattern of what you want to make with you and purchase yarn just for it. Keep blinders on for looking at any other yarn. It is so tempting. Fortunately, I have a basement where I can store my stash of yarn. The thing I am lacking is a craft room. I would dearly love to have a spare room that I could organize with all of my craft stuff. I also do scrapbooking and card making. A room for all of my supplies would be heaven.


My young granddaughter calls my guest room the knitting store. I have a large stock of knitted items and a small stash of yarn. I knit constantly and participate in a number of Craft Sales in the couple of months prior to Christmas. The sales pay for the yarn and make a small profit and the bonus is the knitting keeps me out of the wool shops. I buy almost all of my yarn online from the UK. No tax no shipping. Keeps costs down and profit up.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


I have never had a stash. any yarn left over goes to the charity shop. Ask me about my dress fabric stash!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> Wow, what wonderful, wonderful replies, all of them! Thank you. I can really feel the love and pleasure all of you have with whatever process you have for stashing over the years, or not. Thank you so much for your descriptions and stories and encouragements and tips! I loved reading all of this. Just fyi, whoever wrote about how I looked in my avatar, the truth is I am 65-- so I don't have too many decades left for knitting and stashing, but I'll give it a good shot. I printed out that chart someone shared the link with, for yardage; thank you. And, yes I love fibers and textiles too-- I've done a lot of needlepoint in the past, and had a floor loom for a while, some cross-stitch, some huck toweling, crocheted for a few years, and made a few crewel work projects; in high school sewed a lot of my own clothes. But, knitting is a whole other challenge and I am enjoying it a lot, even though it is difficult for me to keep my focus sometimes (and then I screw up). Oh, when I wrote earlier that I didn't have a stash, I forgot about the four skeins of beautiful fingerling merino/silk I bought online just because it looked so lovely and also had snow fox in it. How could you resist snow fox yarn? (I guess I am a lot like a lot of you.) I am hoping to make a scarf for my hubby with it for a Christmas surprise...but it is hard for me to work with at this point, and I may put it aside until next year and a lot more practice. Thank you! Thank you! You are such a wonderful group!


...and, you are one of us! So glad you're here.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I am one of the carried away ones! LOVE color and squishy yarn, so I collect from thrift shops, yarn sales, Goodwill, anywhere I find it. Most people in my life know that I am a charity knitter, so receive yarn from people as well. It will get used.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

books said:


> I am one of the carried away ones! LOVE color and squishy yarn, so I collect from thrift shops, yarn sales, Goodwill, anywhere I find it. Most people in my life know that I am a charity knitter, so receive yarn from people as well. It will get used.


My charity knitting nowadays consists of knitting and felting catnip mice for a cat rescue operation to sell (love cats). As a result I sometimes get an influx of yarn from donors. I think they all know that only wool will felt, but I got some the other day and it was superwash. That definitely will not as it has been preshrunk. Not wanting to hurt anyone's feelings, I keep it. Another box of odd balls accumulating.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

All this reminds me of a yard sale I held a few years ago. I had a box of surplus yarn and a lady made a bee-line for it with ""that look" on her face. Her husband was right behind her and said, "You are NOT buying any! The last thing you need is more yarn."


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> All this reminds me of a yard sale I held a few years ago. I had a box of surplus yarn and a lady made a bee-line for it with ""that look" on her face. Her husband was right behind her and said, "You are NOT buying any! The last thing you need is more yarn."


I would have bought it anyway. How many tools, nails, screws, etc. has he got in the garage?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I would have bought it anyway. How many tools, nails, screws, etc. has he got in the garage?


I agree! Mine has a 'thing' for power tools (he uses them for his work) so I told him yarn, needles etc are my work tools. :sm24:
Several times my stash has paid off! I can just go to it and (usually) find just what I need. :sm08:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


You never know what those skeins are doing when you are not looking.

Really, I see yarn on sale and just buy it.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

My excuse is that I buy it because I can. Then when I take it home I am pretty sure it breeds! I love my stash!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I try to keep it under control but sometimes I see yarn on line that looks luscious and is a great price and I just have to go for it


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

So here's what happened today. I went into my LYS to see if they had any of the new Malabrigo Carasol. No, they didn't, but they had a lovely one skein cowl in Malabrigo Rios done in linen stitch that would make a perfect Christmas gift. So I chose 3 colors! Now do I have time to make them? No!!! But I have a plan. . .


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm like everyone else. If I see a good sale I buy it. Also yarn left over from projects. I haven't been buying yarn recently. But I now have a reason to use my yarn for my first Great-Grandchild due January 24th. (She miscarried the first one. All is okay now). We found out this week it's a boy. Can't wait to start knitting for him. Have to finish a prayer shawl I'm making the on to the baby things. So excited.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine just "sort of" happened. I see yarns that just speak to me and I can't resist. My favorite yarn is from Germany, Wollmeise. It has the most gorgeous feel and the colors are awesome.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I think it's an addiction for me too. When I go into one of my favourite yarn shops I have to walk past the discounted yarns & I usually pick some up with something in mind that I will knit "one day". That how my stash has increased.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

It happens because there are good sales but I don't knit fast enough!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

i have a very large stash of yarn. I use to work in a yarn store and couldn't resist some of the yarn. That is over 20 years ago and have lots left. I also get emails from different yarn sites and can't resist sales especially when on sale. I love using Plymouth Encore and just recently got it for $3 which is under wholesale. Getting ready to make a baby afghan with it.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Orphan/leftovers. Colors to pretty to resist. Ohhhhh isn't that special. For sale by members. I dye a lot of white Aran, dye those, right now I have about 40 or 50 white skeins. And on and on, it's an addiction, I wish they had a 12 step for that, lol


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to buy what appealed to me resulting in 2-3 skeins of lots of yarn which was mostly from AC Moore and Micheals. However, I now knit a lot with more expensive yarns so I always go with a pattern in hand.
I have soooo much yarn and many, many needles that I could open up my own shop.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I always buy one more skein than I think I might need to make the project I have in mind. I make a lot of hats for various charities so I got in the habit of buying only 1 skein of a color because that is about right and you'll have just a few yards left over....enough for a stripe on something later on. I can't get out much anymore so I buy online mainly but always keep a watchful eye for yarn offered for sale on this site (classifieds). I've knitted for so many years that I do have a very healthy stash/bunch. I buy from a couple of ladies here that always offer for sale, gorgeous yarns, and I absolutely cannot let someone snatch them up. I have an ample supply of very lovely yarn that is waiting to be made into something special.

Now you have to figure out which craft carries more weight -- art supplies or knitting supplies. Good luck and have a ball!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

My stash was well intended. I was a smoker for 44 years - two, three packs a day. One day I realized they had raised the prices again on cig's and as I got angry at that I thought to myself "look at how much yarn I could buy with that money". That was the last cig's I bought and my stash has grown ever since. Sometimes I feel I replaced one bad habit with another as I choke under my yarn. Am glad I am not supporting big tobacco anymore tho and I am enjoying better health. Now, how to "manage" my stash is a whole other problem. As I stated before, I am not very organized.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> The same way you got your art stash!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Chrissy said:


> Me? a stash? surely you are mistaken..........hey dont go in that room! I find yarn just jumps into shopping baskets and looks pleadingly for a nice home. Then it hides in the back of my car and sneaks into my house in the dead of the night...........you do believe me, dont you? :sm15:


Yup! Happens that way to me too!!
Also like many previous posts I have yarn that is given to me (NEVER say No to free yarn). And the yarn that I buy for one project only to find I don't like it so I save it for something else. There's lots of ways to grow a stash. ????????????????


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I think you answered your own question. You indicated you have numerous art supplies. Same reasons exist in knitting and crocheting. You enjoy entering your room prepared to paint, draw, whatever takes your fancy. Now you will need to share space ha ha.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

My stash started modestly, and honestly. I knit sweaters for our friends' children for Christmas when they were young, first 2 kids, then 4. Since you always buy more yarn than needed, boom, instant stash. Then, a LYS closed. More stash. Can't resist a bargain, can't visit the "big box" stores without looking in clearance. More stash. And yes, when they offer what turns out to be 20 pounds of yarn & supplies for $2 at a rummage sale, I am taking it! Then I get yarn from others; one gentleman at work passed his mother's yarn to me; his parish does work with an Indian reservation, so I'm making hats from that yarn. One lady at work passed on a scrap-ghan (a bad mix of acrylic and cotton) along with some full skeins; she has contacts in three school districts and areas social service agencies, so more hats, and washcloths (with a bar of soap) from the cotton.

But now my stash is oppressing me. I have made two scrap-ghans of my own, with another in the works. Working on the Scrapyard Scarf from Knitty, even a yard of yarn has a use in this pattern. I've made mice for the animal shelter in colors not found in nature! Still going to that annual rummage sale later this month, but I try to stay out of the shops and off-line unless I am shopping for something specific (usually, yarn for a scarf for my DD, so she comes along to select the color and keep me honest..."bad Mommy, no yarn for you!" she teases). 

My advice to those starting out with 3 skeins of yarn is...try to buy with a project in mind, and be realistic about the time it takes to complete a project. Those with plenty of time to craft might rip through stash, others with work outside the home might take longer. How much room do you have to store the yarn, and most importantly, how much are you comfortable with?

Enjoy your day.


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

mea said:


> I think I'm in the minority, but I don't have, and don't want, a big yarn stash. My stash consists of excess yarn from completed projects. I never buy yarn with the thought of "doing something with it" someday.
> 
> Part of the fun for me with a new project is deciding on the perfect yarn, and mentally I don't like the idea of limiting myself to something I've bought years earlier.


I'm the same way! I will buy an extra skein or 2 when I'm working on a project. I mostly knit with caron simply soft and do a lot of preemie items so that helps to use up any extra.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! What a question! I amassed my stash a few years ago now because we had someone staying in our home that I didn't want to be there and I started impulse buying yarn like the world was going to end! Little Knits had a huge sale and I went berserk! I bought enough yarn to make me 3, maybe 4 sweaters, and then I decided I wanted to make socks so I bought a ton of sock yarn. Then I wanted to learn Fair Isle so I bought a kit from KnitPicks.com. Anyway I have approximately 18 huge Space Bags of yarn in just about every color and while I knit from my stash mostly, I have bought more sock yarn than I will ever need or be able to knit. When I look at my stash, I feel very guilty for buying all of that yarn because we almost lost our house due to foreclosure. We didn't lose it, thank God, but when I think of how close we came I feel shame. After I get the 2 projects off my needles I am going to make myself a sweater to use up some of this yarn. I haven't made myself anything because my size keeps changing due to my having lost 182 pounds because of weight loss surgery. I keep losing but if I don't make myself a sweater then what to do with all the huge lots of yarn that I have? Stacey Perry (Verypink.com) states she only buys yarn for the project she is making and she doesn't have a stash. I am trying to sell some of the yarn that I have on eBay and here on KP in an effort to pare it down considerably. I hope I succeed with that!


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

My Mom knitted & she had friends & family that would see yarn at a yard sale etc or buy yarn for her to make them something & buy too much. She had given me yarn (mostly acrylics) over the years which accumulated to several plastic totes. When she died 2 years ago she still had LOTS of yarn. I couldn't bear to sell much or give it ALL away so I brought several totes worth home. And yes I see yarn I love at an amazing price so I've added to it as I see pretty yarn i don't have a project for but can't leave behind. So goes my stash. I'm working on it for my kids but they may have lots of yarn to donate or use. Happy stash building.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It just grows.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought yarn whilst working and rarely found the time to knit. Now I am retired I am so happy that I did and am enjoying discovering and using some treasures I had long forgotten. I still add to the stash when I see a bargain too good to pass by !


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

mea said:


> I think I'm in the minority, but I don't have, and don't want, a big yarn stash. My stash consists of excess yarn from completed projects. I never buy yarn with the thought of "doing something with it" someday.
> 
> Part of the fun for me with a new project is deciding on the perfect yarn, and mentally I don't like the idea of limiting myself to something I've bought years earlier.


I have a whole stash of great buys, yarn I could not resist, yarn from mid-project changes, gifts, etc. Although it gives me lots of flexibility for last minute projects, it does seem to take on a life of its own.

What you do is a fine way to keep yarn stashing under control!

I have a friend who used to knit and inherited some yarn. She could not rest until she used it up and gave away the rest!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow what a question! In my case it happened in many ways. The mass started in the 1980's. I was the fabric and craft manager for Zayre in Miami when the company was bought out. I was able to pick up will blends and cotton for 10 cents in the dollar. Hubby said to take $100 and have fun. After moving to TN in 1991 I became department manager then ops manager at Michael's so had first pick of clearance. I used to teach there as well and when the warehouse messed up and sent us cases of yarn that we didn't carry and had no space for the district manager GAVE it to me! 
Sock yarn has accumulated one and two skeins at a time, MIL gave me a few large bags of yarn due to hand issues preventing her from knitting, and when it comes to novelty yarn on clearance, well you just never know...


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Sales always get the best of me. It doesn't matter where the sale is...LYS, Joann's, online, etc....I just can't resist beautiful yarn at a bargain price. I do usually buy with something in mind, though. Sweater, scarf, shawl, cowl. I know I'll use it later. :sm01:


----------



## Friday'schild (Jul 5, 2016)

peanutpatty said:


> All this reminds me of a yard sale I held a few years ago. I had a box of surplus yarn and a lady made a bee-line for it with ""that look" on her face. Her husband was right behind her and said, "You are NOT buying any! The last thing you need is more yarn."


HE is NOT a GOOD HUSBAND!!! That's grounds for divorce. Hahahha!
(I must explain...I do not believe in divorce...separation? yes, but not divorce!) But...really....he is NOT keeper! How cruel!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I buy yarn on sale.....so when I see a good sale, I stock up. I admit, I also buy when there isn't a sale sometimes! I think knowing how much to buy comes with experience and knowing what kinds of things you will enjoy knitting.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

My grandma started me knitting when I was ten. Simple squares in the seed stitch. All colored squares she taught me to crochet together for an afghan. This was her cure for me biting my nails. It worked. 
We moved a lot and this was easy to do where ever I was. I gifted them. 
Now I have ten grandkids in cold - snowy states who love them. 
My stash I owe to my husband who lives to shop. He always checks out the yarn section when he is buying golf or fishing stuff. Sends me a photo with "Elise or Sky would love this color"! 
He funds bargains at Walmart a lot so I always tell him to buy it. Thus my stash grows buying colors to go with colors!
I have ten lap blankets made for Christmas this year. About ten for Christmas craft sale. 
I am retired and handicapped so this and writing are wonderful gifts for me. 
Thank you grandma ❤


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine started when i started crocheting buying a skein more of the same dye lot to be sure I had more rhan enough to finish my project then my family and friends found bargains and bought it and gave it to me one of my frinds worked at the library where they had knitting classes every week when that stopped she gave me all the yarn (3 garbage bags )and all the needles and so on and so on it doesn't take years to build up a stash


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> My weakness is sock yarn (fingering weight). There is usually enough yarn on a 100 gram skein or on two 50 gram skeins for a project, Heather it is socks or a scarf. When buying yarn, I don't look at how much it weighs, I look at the yardage or number of meters. It gives me a pretty good idea of how much I'll need for a project.


Oh my yes. Two 18 gallon tote s full of sock yarn. Made an afghan out of lefover sock yarn plus shawls,scarves and "Frankensocks" galore. Worsted weight etc are purchased for specific projects but everyone seems to bring me"can you use this?" yarn.


----------



## ablnewlife (Mar 27, 2013)

My problem is whenever i use up part of my stash, i go out and replenish it.


----------



## ArizonaDreaming3 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have quite a large stash, both acrylic and wool. I use the acrylic mainly for charity and gifts to those I know don't want or have the time to do more than toss things in the washer. I occasionally do feel a tiny bit of guilt that the stash is as big as it is but then again I do have an enabler. Every time I am even close to yarn my Husband seems to find either a real bargain or a yarn I fall in love with and insists I buy it! Even when I try (although admittedly not that hard LOL) to resist and tell him I really already have more than I can knit in this lifetime I always end up coming home with it!

We are moving across the country within the next few years (family obligations prevent a date certain) and I 'think' I'll weed the stash down then but since we will move ourselves maybe not! Not a lot of our furniture will be coming (too old and no longer loved) so there should be plenty of room! LOL

I save even small amounts of yarn, I have a bin with leftovers that range from 5yds to 100+. I am planning on doing magic knot balls and knitting the 10 Stitch Blanket from them. I will use up lots of that bin this winter.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

I am not going to admit how much yarn I have in my stash. No-one would believe me anyway. It really isn't my fault. If I walk past or visit anywhere that sells yarn I am dragged in, like metal to a magnet. The yarn hijacks me and hides in my carry bags. I am forced to save the yarn from those that may not care for or love them. This is our true story and we are sticking to it.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

I save even small amounts of yarn, added to that I buy yarn that I really like even without deciding on a definite pattern. I buy yarn with a definite pattern in mind. Then I leave it all and move onto a particular project I really want to do and feel bad about the big stash I have built up. :sm01:


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

My stash stared years ago. I would buy yarn for a project and always a little more because back then it was a dye lot you had to match. Now my son has gone to estate sales and buys yarn so cheap that it's a sin. He then hauls it home to Mom and I don't object. Right now I have about six copy paper cases full. Love it !!!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

In the beginning, 8 years ago when I learned to knit, most of my stash & needles was from Craigslist transactions, then I graduated to thrift store finds, then ebay and LYS, then I cranked it up to Las Vegas Style: Michaels, Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, and KP Classified. When I order yarn now, its usually for a particular pattern, but I wasn't so selective in the beginning. And people actually give me yarn & needles when they find out its my favorite hobby. Sadly my cousin died shortly after I took up knitting; she crocheted beautifully but we never got together. I inherited all her crochet hooks, books and even her yarn stash (no one else in the family wanted it) THIS IS A CAUTIONARY TALE.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit mostly hats & scarves for charity so I don't need a quantity of the same yarn. I have had people give me yarn (what I can't use I pass on), picked some up on sale, found some at resale shops, etc. I met someone on Freecycle who lives near me and she also makes hats (she is currently trying to make 1,600 for an organization). I just dropped off 2 big bags of yarn for her.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

For me, people learn that I knit for charity and start giving me their bits of leftovers.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

You walk past a yarn store, you are weak, you double back into the store and there are lovely yarns, helpful staff, you cannot resist those colors, that very soft, squishy yarn......... and that is how you get stash. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, some friend that knows you knit for charity has dropped off a supply of yarns she thinks you can use. The following month another friend does the same thing. You go to your knitting group and someone has died and left all of this yarn and needles to the group. You only have two hands and can knit just so fast. And that is how you get "SABLE" = Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy" 

I have a closet devoted to beads and yarn. There is a 30 percent off sale at my gorgeous yarn store. How do I stay home??? Daughter went yesterday and brought back yak and silk yarn that is sooooooooo beautiful............and that is how you "SABLE". So many weights of yarn, so many colors.............


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I buy yarn when we're on a trip, as a souvenir, enough for a long sleeved sweater if I don't have a particular project in mind. And I look everywhere else for bargains. So it accumulates, as I knit slower than I buy.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> My weakness is sock yarn (fingering weight). There is usually enough yarn on a 100 gram skein or on two 50 gram skeins for a project, Heather it is socks or a scarf. When buying yarn, I don't look at how much it weighs, I look at the yardage or number of meters. It gives me a pretty good idea of how much I'll need for a project.


Yes, and sock yarn comes in SOOO many colors and variagateds! Then there are different kinds of wool from the various breeds of sheep!

And then. Yarn shop opened in town. My stash wasn't really all that big at that point, but I needed to "shop locally"! And she had so many different yarns. And there were other weights added to the stash for a few sweaters.

And then the LYS closed and my best knitting buddy moved 25 miles away. So we try to get together for lunch and find the need to go somewhere different near another yarn shop. And we either can't keep our hands off something wonderful or just would feel too guilty visiting and not buying at least a little something! And there are a few websites that have incredible sales on a brand of sock yarn we love. And, besides, I read that sock yarn doesn't count as stash.

A few skeins were even gifts from knitting friends! There has even been occasional vacation yarn. That's a souvenir and doesn't count as stash either.

It just happens!

But I do know that, in the event of disaster, I will not run out of yarn and that my yarn room will always be well insulated!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place?
> Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types?
> Just curious.
> I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation.
> I would love to hear about your habits with this.


Well, for me: Primarily I see a project I want to do, so I buy the yarn for it - but, of course, I'm finding far more projects than I can do at once! I do hope to get these things made one day, but I'll probably have to live another hundred or more years! I keep getting "interrupted" by people who have babies, or need gifts, so I drop what I'm working on to "whip up" a baby blanket or whatever.... Then, yes, I've been given stash - inherited my mother's stash, my sister gave me a bunch she'd been given, and friends who don't knit but know I do give me their inherited stash.... As for the thrift stores - yes, I sometimes indulge if I see some crochet thread, or some sock yarn. I seldom, but do, buy new yarn "on spec" - I know I love to knit socks, so will buy when it is on sale. Same with dishcloth cotton. And some of the baby blankets I do are "graphghans", so I buy neutral back ground colours and I may pick up some thrift store acrylics. (I both knit and crochet, by the way). I have been dabbling in designing, so I have bought a few yarns without a specific project in mind- though I sort of do know roughly what I want to create, so I can buy enough yarn (because who knows when I'll get around to doing it, lol).

And besides the knitting and crocheting, I also quilt, needlepoint, cross stitch, latch hook, tat, spin, weave, and several other fibre related crafts - and do a bit of beadwork and jewellery making.... So, I do also have stash for all those things, too!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

And see what happens if you go to a knitting convention like Stitches or Vogue Knitting Live.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't have a real stash, just what I'm working on, my next project and left over yarn from previous projects. I try to weed that out every few months so the most I usually have is 5 to 10 skeins.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> 1. Yarn for projects that were never done.
> 2. Sock yarn because you always know you just need the 100g
> 3. Souvenir yarn, stuff that is unique to where we are visiting
> 4. Leftovers
> ...


That just about sums it up for me, too!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't buy yarn because I'm a spinner. I spin up a pound at a time, so I have a sweater that takes most of it, a hat or two, always have sock or shawl weight because some is plyied some not. I dye finished product. So, my stash fits in the zippered bags that sheets come in.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you think you will use all of your hoarded art supplies or did you buy some because they were beautiful implements and you might "someday" need them? Just like those who love to cook buy lots of kitchen supplies ( yes my daughter I am talking to you). Same thing, I am thinking. Go in for one yarn with a project in mind, see something else beautiful that you would like to use if a project comes along, boom, yarn stash. Also, if you order from any independent dyers or go to yarn festivals and buy from someone, they invariably email you new product announcements and the gorgeousness lures one in. I should speak for myself, ha, ha.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

My yarn seems to multiply all by itself during the night. Surely I didn't really bring more yarn home with me. ;-)


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Over the years I have practiced many crafts and have/had a "Craft Room" that rivaled a Hobby Store. In more recent years I have settled on Crochet as my designated craft of choice and concentrate on Yarn. A yarn stash happens for many reasons....but we are not the only ones. 

My sister used to think my yarn stash was a joke and always said I should get rid of it because, my stash, now in triple digits, would require I live to about 150 years old to use it all up. But now retired she has started sewing and embroidery. She graciously accepted my huge pocketed notebook with every color floss that DMC ever made and she started buying "Fat Quarters" which are the needed fabric for the treasures she creates. Then she started buying buttons, bows, trims, embellishments of all types. I have donated, laces, fabrics, baubles and beads from my craft room as I am reducing all stock, except yarn, apparently by removing them from my house to hers. She now has a huge stash of fabric, threads and all the bling that goes along with the craft. And she has suddenly gone very quiet about my yarn stash.


----------



## sknick1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Some of my stash came my way when a lady in my church developed Alzheimer's. Her husband knew I crocheted and knitted and passed on her yarn and supplies. Other people have since passed on a loved one's yarn to me. I also see some yarns "I just have to have" and buy, especially on sale. My mom has a large stash of fabric, much of which she acquired the same way.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

My stash has grown over a very long time. In the early days, I would buy yarn to make a blanket as a gift. I always buy an extra skein at the outset to ensure I don't run out. That extra skein was set aside, rather than returned to the store, and that scenario was repeated many times over.

When I travel I enjoy visiting yarn shops, and many times found yarns that my local shops didn't carry. Yarn for sweaters that you would wear in a Houston winter differ widely from yarn for sweaters that you would wear in Calgary or Anchorage, for example. So that added to the stash.

My BFF and I will have a girls day out a few times a year. We visit yarn shops (our own private yarn crawl). This also adds to the stash.

The final source for my stash is as other declutter/destash, or distribute a deceased loved one's possessions, they offer me their yarn. 

And that is how my stash has grown to the SABLE that it is today.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

What a fun thread this is. We should all have bumper stickers made that say "Stash Happens".

First of all I live near Webs-big problem there. We also have another LYS in town and are less than 10 miles from two Joann's, two Michaels, and one Hobby Lobby. I mostly purchase in Webs back room on sale, or the other LYS on sale. Sometimes there is yarn you just have to have-color, feel, whatever, and then there is yarn that would be good for that hat pattern you saw, or that cowl you want to make for your SIL. It just adds up. I do limit myself to one trip to Webs per month BTW. :sm03:


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

Parschwab said:


> Mine is not large because of space mostly. But I find that I get into crocheting mode. I buy yarn for certain projects, which mostly never got get started becaue I get distracted ( darn you Pinterest).


LOL Pinterest, the great time sucking vortex. Me: I'm only going to look at this sweater pin that came in my email. 1 hour later: Pinned 10 knitting projects, 12 recipes, 4 life hacks, 5 felting tutorials and 3 gardening tips.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

When I started knitting again in 2004, I said I was only going to buy yarn for the project I was knitting. Then I discovered beautiful yarn at the local yarn shop. My new knitting friends laughed when I said I was only buying yarn for two projects ahead. Then, I discovered buying quality yarn on the Internet through discount vendors. I now have SABLE. Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy. Most of what I purchased was on sale. Now that my husband is unemployed, I am grateful that I have that stash to shop in. There are a lot of beautiful yarns I see that I would love to have. But I realize that I keep liking the same thing over and over. Time to go through my stash, I will find something just as lovely.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I just can't resist.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine started when I would buy bags of yarn at thrift shop & donate whatever I didn't think I would use, to a group that knitted for charity. But I kept something out of each bag, usually when there were multiple skeins of the same yarn & I liked it enough to use it. Doesn't mean I HAVE used it, but I might. Then, since I prefer knitting from cones of yarn & mixing the colors to make new colors, I found someone selling an estate sale of yarn on ebay. I couldn't help myself, I bid on each one, & won most of the bids. So now I have a rainbow of colors of coned yarn to choose from. I still buy useful yarns when on sale, like dishcloth cotton, or something special. So, now I have an enormous stash, enough to last til the end of my 5th reincarnation, but I like going in that room & playing with the colors. I did find a need to de-stash some of the older, thrift shop yarns that I probably wouldn't use after all, & that paid for much of my ebay indulgences. Do I over spend my budget & leave myself short for the monthly expenses? Not really, I knit very slow & buy little more than I already have, except for some really beautiful yarn I find on sale. Hoping to have more time for knitting one day............


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You may buy an extra skein because you don't want to run out of the yarn on a project..You have left overs from other projects...you see colors and textures that appeal to you at your favorite go to store for yarn..You go to thrift stores or yard sales and you buy someone elses castoffs....or someone gives you their stash either because the person who had it passed on or cannot be active anymore...


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Without a pattern in mind, how much of a yarn do you buy? I would worry that I was over-buying or under-buying. Well, efficient-self would; maybe she shouldn't come along on the sprees.


I have a chart from Lion Brand that gives approximate yardage for sweaters (different sizes - men, women, children), blankets, baby items, etc., and when I see a yarn I can't live without, I try figuring what to use if for and then check the chart to see approximately how much to buy. This actually works for me.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I do a lot of knitting for charity so people give me yarn! And give and give and give!!! And I am so grateful to receive it all but it does create a stash. And I can't resist yarn at the thrift store with a really cheap price - so more stash! And so it grows!!!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

A yarn stash happens the same way your hoarded art supplies came to be, just not able to resist something you like. It is also increased by left over yarn from projects. When I started knitting I bought whatever enexpensive yarn I liked & often gave it away. I have become more selective & buy nicer yarn that I'm more likely to use. I also keep a list of needle sizes & lengths in my phone, so I no longer buy a needle size I already have.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> The same way you got your art stash!


 :sm24: :sm24:

At first I made myself finish everything. I didn't want to have extra yarn (fabric, beads, other craft supplies) sitting around taking up space. Then I started looking for yarn on the internet, thrift stores, sales. The rest is history 

If you can stick to 1 or 2 projects at a time do it! It will save you a lot of grief!

On the other hand, I do like having supplies.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I am sure you will get many versions on this subject. But like your art supply and I have a trunk full of material it just seems to appear. I also knit but keep that down to a minimum, one large Rubbermaid container. I have many patterns I want to knit but I will not start another project till the present one is finished. I stay away from yarn stores or yarn sections in a store that way I am not tempted, plus I know by the time I get my present project done I will have changed my mind about the yarn I bought for the next project. I guess control is one way of putting it. When I was in my twenty and thirties I would go to book sales, yard sales etc and buy books. I had quite the collection the reason was I figured some day when I am old and can't get out I will have lots of books to keep me occupies. Well in my fifties I returned to the library and taking out books then bought an "e" reader. I have also noticed the books I collected no longer interested me so I have been giving them away , two to three boxes a year. I have moved those books twice and refuse to take them with me on my next move. I guess you could call that a stash.


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


This is how for me. Oh that feels so nice. Oh that is so pretty. You think you'll use it at some point. I wish in the beginning I would've only bought for a pattern I was going to make then. I love sock yarn. It is my weakness.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I don't have a stash but I think I would like one ????. Must be nice to just be able to knit or crochet with any colour you want But as long as I've got enough to keep knitting I'm happy


Oh Sonja ! I would gladly part with some of my ridiculous stash if you lived in the US ! If my sister goes to the UK again, I will send some with her ! ( hmmmm, maybe I should just join her and bring it myself ! )????????


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea how I got this much stash. It just happened when I wasn't paying attention. There it was, and it seemed like yarn fairies we're bringing it in during the night. ????????


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Nanny's Knits said:


> I would be interested in the answer to this as well. Also do you over-extend your budget in order to buy yarn? I recently saw a post on a knitting site from someone looking to sell dozens of balls of lovely yarns in order to pay basic household expenses.
> I believe that most avid knitters have a reasonable stash on hand but unfortunately some get really carried away. Some lovely yarns are must haves.


All my expenses get paid first, including savings. I also save for future dentist appointments and haircuts. After that, what's left over is mine to do with as I wish. And I wish for more yarn!!!!


----------



## gyrlcentric (Aug 1, 2016)

Basically, the same way you have all those art supplies, that's one way any stash can grow


----------



## pidge0605 (Aug 14, 2016)

It's better to overbuy then underbuy!! I learned years ago, when making any project, if you run out of a certain color, that's when you won't be able to find that color in any store..
In a year or so, you'll have a stash that's quite large!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Gaildh said:


> The same way you got your art stash!


Yes! When I see beautiful yarn that I would like to make into something, I strongly consider purchasing. And it grows from there....


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

I've been a hand knitter for 55 years (since I was 5) but I don't have a stash. I just buy what I need when I have a project I want to do. Now that I have a knitting machine, that will probably change. In looking for KM club near me, I stumbled upon a lady who offered to give me free lessons AND she just bought out a yarn store that was going out of business and got over 1,000 cones of yarn! She said she'd sell me some for $1/cone just to get rid of it! So ask again a month from now and I'll probably tell you I have a nice stash.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Without a pattern in mind, how much of a yarn do you buy? I would worry that I was over-buying or under-buying. Well, efficient-self would; maybe she shouldn't come along on the sprees.


I'm sorry if this is a duplicate of someone else's post, I haven't finished reading through all 8 pages - you've definitely hit a hot topic! There's a nice app you can purchase for your iPhone (and maybe others) called StashBot. You enter the project type, stitches per inch, circumference (head or body or hand, depending) and it gives you an estimate of required yardage. Not perfect, but will get you in the ballpark. I don't think it was very expensive, and I like that it's so handy. I believe this comes from Hannah Fettig, who does the KnitBot patterns, and I trust her judgment. But you can probably find free apps that do the same sort of thing. There are also charts, generally available at yarn stores, that will give you this information, but it's just one more thing to put in your purse.


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

My Stash started a few years ago.I went into our local "Liquidation World" ( Now called Big Lots ) they had great big crates freestanding, full of wool so many at .59cents a ball regardless of size. The wool was from the UK, France, all of it European, a $100 later I had so much, went home phoned an avid knitter she dashed there and $200 later she left. I went back the next day, they still had so much, so another $50.00, Well ladies I still have a lot of it left, as I am an occasional knitter.
But it was a fun couple of days.


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

My mother started knitting around age 50. She had probably a couple of large totes of yarn. When she died at age 68 I inherited all of her stash. I started knitting as a way to have a connection with my mother, as her death was devastating for me. I love colors and I would buy yarn based on color. I rarely had a plan for the yarn so I would buy 6 skeins of everything so I would have enough yarn for just about any project. I loved knitting dishcloths, as my mother knitted hundreds, and rarely did anyone leave her house without a full belly and several dishcloths. She also knitted beautiful sweaters. There used to be a mill near me that made cotton yarn. I bought boxes of mill ends. I love ombre and bought large cones of almost every ombre option. For a while I had them lined up on one of the shelves of the bookcase in my den. I haven't bought yarn in years as I haven't had much time to knit. I'm pretty sure I have enough yarn to last the rest of my life. 

Sometimes I think how stupid it is to have so much yarn. What if there were a fire and I lost it all. I have to worry about moths, moldy smells, organizing.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

My answer is yes to all of the OP's questions.
And, it happens slowly.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> LOL Pinterest, the great time sucking vortex. Me: I'm only going to look at this sweater pin that came in my email. 1 hour later: Pinned 10 knitting projects, 12 recipes, 4 life hacks, 5 felting tutorials and 3 gardening tips.


Pinterest is a stash? ! %^ :sm06: OMG am I in trouble.. :sm04: Anyway this is a very enjoyable post. I haven't finished the whole thing yet but just felt moved to this comment. And here's one other excuse...." Knit Picks [ or fill in your favorite] pop up "only $25.57 to free shipping". Boy do I fall for that one.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I started with my stash when my son was born. Some I bought some was given to me. Whenever I was in Tuesday morning store I bought the yarn. Not knowing what I will knit not enough for big projects but beautiful yarn. Now I am just buying yarn for afghans that I can not use from the stash. Otherwise I behave.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a little app for my iPhone that tells how many yards I'll need when I put in the project type, size, and yarn weight I want to use, so when I see a "perfect" yarn at a good price, I can tell how much to buy. That's how my stash grows...besides feeding my sock yarn addiction!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

A bag full at a thrift store or yard sale or a really great clearance price. Most of mine was at Big Lots for 25¢ each around 1998...I couldn't find simply soft anywhere and they had a buggy full. I bought all of it and I'm still working on it... Along with several thrift store finds.

I'm Kathy and I'm a yarn addict, lol.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

For me it's either yarn that is too beautiful to resist or too good a deal to resist. And all of a sudden I had more yarn than I knew where to put. Did that stop me? Of course not. Did I ever endanger household expenses or my budget for anything else by buying yarn? Never, because that is just plain foolish. And that is how stash happens.
Ellie


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

margoc said:


> I have a chart that I carry with me that gives averages for yarn needed based on project and size. This helps me determine how much to purchase


As a beginner, I learned the hard way, buying yarn on sale, only to discover I had enough to make one sock but not the other!


----------



## lourayne (Jul 10, 2016)

My "stash" is huge. I can't pass up a great yarn sale. I am another knitter who usually has anywhere from one to five projects going at one time. I make a lot of baby items plus scarfs, shawls, hats, blankets, dishcloths and sweaters. I donate many baby items to a pregnancy center and/or hospital maternity ward and shawls for the care committee at my church to be given to anyone we feel needs a little "comforting" - illness, grieving, encouragement, compliment, etc.
I learned my knitting skills in grade school during WW2. We knitted squares (none were very square) and women thru the Red Cross put them together to make blankets. I don't know who the recipients were that received the blankets but we were doing our patriotic duty at a very young age. I have always enjoyed knitting - made many, many items for my three children and my niece and nephew. Two of my six grandchildren got married this year so I have some items put away for any future great grandchildren just in case I'm not still around. 
I suggest using all leftover yarns in soft colors and similar weight to knit or crochet beautiful baby blankets.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

My stash is built from leftover yarns from previous projects and purchasing yarns that I run into that are on sale. My stash will improve this week by adding a bag (I don't know what size bag) of yarn that is from a friend whose sister recently died. She was a avid knitter evidently. Glad to take that bag-o-yarn off my friends hands. Stash builder!


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

I stash only yarn that I think I might use for something. Usually I purchase from thrift store when they have really good lots of yarn, not little balls. I give little balls of yarn to the local elementary school for art projects.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It happens slowly at first. You're underway. Later you will learn some yarn breeds overnight. And some yarn gets lonely and needs friends.


----------



## kitchiej (Jul 14, 2016)

I have been going through Kaffe Fassetts books and what a master knitter he is. He has broke all the rules of knitting his work is unlike anything zi have ever seen he knits three rows and changes to another yarn they are mostly blended colors and like weights but he uses approx 28 plus types of yarns in a sweater. He does not care if they are from same dye lots. Therefore you need a stash.... He collects and sorts his yarns by color. Can you imagine putting 20 + Red's together or greens, blues, yellows. His work looks more like a painting. Look him up on the Internet and put him on your bucket list. Even a scarf of your favorite color is doable...I have it on my list...


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a small stash. I wait until a sale and buy as much of one or two colors I love as I can afford. What I don't use for a project I put away and when I need a baby blanket or start grany squares I have yarn. Next sale I buy more. My stash will probably never be huge. Unless I find yarn for 90% off again. Good bye Hancock's Fabrics, I will miss you.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

If I see a bargain at a thrift shop I find it hard to resist! Sometimes they coordinate and make adorable hats or blankets for the charity that I knit for.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have intentional and unintentional stash. Intentional is when I see yarn I fall in love with, even though I don't have a specific project in mind. These yarns tend to be more expensive so I'll get a skein or two with the intent of making a decorative scarf, cowl or combine with another yarn as trim. I love upcycling so spend a lot of time in thrift stores. If I see a really good deal I'll take advantage of it. One day, all yarn was on sale, with my senior discount added to the sale price I got 10 skeins/balls for less than $5. I couldn't pass that by.

My unintentional stash came about through a variety of ways. I think, I'll make a scarf and hat set for "Ann" for Christmas, before I get it made she announces she is moving to Hawaii. I live in a town that leans to an older demographic, so when any friends or acquaintances need to rehome a loved one's yarn, they know I will take it. I buy yarn for a specific project then don't like making it, or the way it looks or loose interest before even starting so the yarn ends up in my stash.

I don't feel the least bit guilty about my stash because I use it. I usually knit late at night and live an hour's drive from any craft or yarn stores. So, except for specialty yarns or needing large amounts of one color, I always shop my stash first. I am currently knitting winter hats for charity so for 6 months (it's in the 90s now) all my yarn will come from my stash

ADDENDUM: I don't overextend to buy yarn. I indulge in "art" yarn a couple of times a year, but know when I will see the spinner so can budget for it. I suspect the person selling yarn to meet basic expenses could well afford it when purchased but then had an unexpected crisis (job loss, medical bills). In my experience, those with a shopping problem are loath to admit it and are more likely to say something like they are bored with it, so it needs to go.


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Since I almost always divert from a pattern and it seems I am never making the size the pattern is written for, I over buy. My stash is not as large as many I have seen here. Most of mine is purchased for a particular idea or pattern. For instance, I have had the yarn for my Knit Swirl sweater for over a year. Not making the sweater for a couple of months, yet. On the other hand, I am using the yarn I over bought for a baby afghan to make hats for the grands for Christmas. I have purchased some sock yarn (2 skeins each color), just to have on hand, because I can always make socks, mittens, hats, etc from it. Just yesterday, I purchased a few more skeins of white and red to be sure I have enough for the Christmas things I am making and blue because I liked the color better (and I don't have enough) for the snow flurries hats I am making for the girls. I know I don't need a full skein for each hat (they are all 2 yrs and under), but I feel more secure with the extra. And that is how my stash grows.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

I developed a healthy stash making this pattern: http://www.woollythoughts.com/afghans/double.html It was a hit and I got requests from family and friends, must have made a few dozen of the things. The pattern calls for ten colors plus a border color (I usually went with black) and I got most of my yarn from Knitpicks where shipping is free for orders of over $50. I always ordered a skein or two more than I would need, just in case, and when I just needed one color, I'd order yarn for the next project to get to that free shipping threshold. . . and then it took over an entire closet. When friends visited, I would fling open the closet door and announce "Tonight on Hoarders!" (Kind of a preemptory move on my part.)

And now I'm dispatching my stash using this pattern: http://www.knittyprofessors.com/2010/01/free-pattern-sediment-scraps-blanket.html And I'm now about 2 bags away from being completely stash-less. Except I haven't been doing much stash busting because I'm caught between being obsessed with and gradually incurring a serious case of PTSD from this pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-as-a-peacock-shawl

Probably more about my knitting life than you wanted to know when you started this post, but there you are -- now get out there and buy yourself some yarn! I'm sure somewhere in your house there's empty space all lonely and yearning for some yarn to keep it company.

Kate


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

I buy some and get some free from friends etc. Lots of stash.


----------



## lourayne (Jul 10, 2016)

Love the sediment blanket pattern. I have lots of yarns in my stash that I can use up this way. I use pastel shades of various yarns to use up left over yarns in baby blankets. If I knew how I would post a picture.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

lourayne said:


> Love the sentiment blanket pattern. I have lots of yarns in my stash that I can use up this way. I use pastel shades of various yarns to use up left over yarns in baby blankets. If I knew how I would post a picture.


I made a bunch of cat mats using that pattern and size 50 needles and 15 -- yes, 15 -- strands of yarn at a time. The big needles give the mat very springy loft, and the many many strands appeal to cats who cannot help but do that marching thing on them. The initial plan was to give them to the local shelter on the theory that the cats would feel easier if something that smelled familiar went home with them when they are adopted, but so far the mats have been snapped up by cats (and some dogs) of family and friends.

Posting a picture -- easy if you have a phone or camera with internet access. Send the pic to yourself, and when you post a comment, at the bottom of the screen there's a button -- "To attach a file or picture, click 'Browse' or "Select File' . . ." Just do that.

Kate


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Having more stash doesn't make me knit any faster. My "stash" first started to accumulate from bits and pieces left over from previous projects. Then I was gifted a card from Michael's Craft Store and treated myself when some nice colored yarn was on sale (to be used for a "rainy" day). However, my cousin mailed a box of yarn to me that she didn't want anymore and I have been knitting a Log Cabin pattern blanket from it for her for the past 3 months (nearly finished!).



gardenpoet said:


> I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Well, for me: Primarily I see a project I want to do, so I buy the yarn for it - but, of course, I'm finding far more projects than I can do at once! I do hope to get these things made one day, but I'll probably have to live another hundred or more years! I keep getting "interrupted" by people who have babies, or need gifts, so I drop what I'm working on to "whip up" a baby blanket or whatever.... Then, yes, I've been given stash - inherited my mother's stash, my sister gave me a bunch she'd been given, and friends who don't knit but know I do give me their inherited stash.... As for the thrift stores - yes, I sometimes indulge if I see some crochet thread, or some sock yarn. I seldom, but do, buy new yarn "on spec" - I know I love to knit socks, so will buy when it is on sale. Same with dishcloth cotton. And some of the baby blankets I do are "graphghans", so I buy neutral back ground colours and I may pick up some thrift store acrylics. (I both knit and crochet, by the way). I have been dabbling in designing, so I have bought a few yarns without a specific project in mind- though I sort of do know roughly what I want to create, so I can buy enough yarn (because who knows when I'll get around to doing it, lol).
> 
> And besides the knitting and crocheting, I also quilt, needlepoint, cross stitch, latch hook, tat, spin, weave, and several other fibre related crafts - and do a bit of beadwork and jewellery making.... So, I do also have stash for all those things, too!


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Ooh Roxycatlady. My mum (87) will be pleased that you tat. I've told her I recently joined this knitting forum. But I said it's not only for knitters. There's also people who use knitting machines ( which she has 1 of but hasn't used it in over 30 years), & crochet etc. she asked did anyone tat. Now I can tell her yes. Thank you.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> You walk past a yarn store, you are weak, you double back into the store and there are lovely yarns, helpful staff, you cannot resist those colors, that very soft, squishy yarn......... and that is how you get stash. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, some friend that knows you knit for charity has dropped off a supply of yarns she thinks you can use. The following month another friend does the same thing. You go to your knitting group and someone has died and left all of this yarn and needles to the group. You only have two hands and can knit just so fast. And that is how you get "SABLE" = Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy"
> 
> I have a closet devoted to beads and yarn. There is a 30 percent off sale at my gorgeous yarn store. How do I stay home??? Daughter went yesterday and brought back yak and silk yarn that is sooooooooo beautiful............and that is how you "SABLE". So many weights of yarn, so many colors.............


 :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I have been slowly using my stash, a lot of the worsted goes for hats to be donated. The other types are catch as catch can when the mood strikes.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I subscribe to Webs, Craftsy, etc. And they just send me sales. Yummy yarn is out there. Be prepared with a few patterns you would like to try printed off from Ravelry. Then you know how much and what type of yarn. I'very learned to kit it up when I get it.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> :sm01: :sm01:


Fibre Space in Alexandria


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I never had a stash until I joined kp. Yes I have to blame it on someone. Lol.
If I see yarn and it's on sale I buy it. I usually have no projects in mind, unless it's sock yarn. I have no self control.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I tend to buy faster than I can knit so it just accumulates. (Also, I think it breeds over night-there is always more there than I remember having)


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

margoc said:


> I have a chart that I carry with me that gives averages for yarn needed based on project and size. This helps me determine how much to purchase


Oooh Margo I'd REALLY like a copy of that if you are willing to share.

:sm09: TIA


----------



## Minerva's daughter (Apr 19, 2015)

gardenpoet said:


> I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this.


I have to drive a fair distance to buy yarn, 70 k round trip to the mills or 700k round trip to a shop so when I get there I tend to buy whatever takes my fancy at the time. One of the places I go has a bargain basement, only open Friday and Saturday. (Wondoflex for Melbourne KPers) Might be best to resist the temptation. (Haha) 
Since you have a hoarded stash of art supplies I think you KNOW the answer to your question. Same process, different goods that's all.
And of course this forum is to blame, people will keep posting photographs and links to patterns, so many are irresistable so I have to get the yarn when I can pending the time I am too old to drive and can only sit in my rocker and knit. Or crochet. Or embroider. :sm01:


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

When I returned to knitting 15 years ago (after a 20-year hiatus) I had no yarn and I started going to yarn shops I wouldn't be able to resist buying some really yummy yarn, even though I had no plan for what to knit with it. Before long I had way too much yarn and some of it is still in my stash. Now I have made a solemn vow never to buy yarn unless I KNOW what I'm going to do with it! And I have kept that vow, but I also keep getting requests for something from my sons or grandkids and nothing in my stash will suit, so I go buy more yarn. One of our grandsons is getting married on the 27th and I'm working madly on a sampler afghan for him and his bride. (And there are potentially eight more grandchild weddings over the next 20 years or so! ) That grandson's twin sister has set her wedding date for October 21, Twenty-seventeen! Over a year away for I've got more time for that one. 

I always keep the leftovers b/c I may need to enlarge or mend the item. I have lengthened two ponchos for granddaughters, for instance and I have a great pattern for a "linen stitch" scarf made with left-over sock yarn. I almost have enough sock yarn to try that. 

Lastly, once you get a "reputation" as a knitter/crocheter people keep giving you yarn! I've gotten bags of yarn from a friend who was divorcing the husband who had owned a yarn shop. She is now much more into quilting so I was inundated. That time I invited my best knitting buddy over and let her pick everything she thought she would want. I have been given the stash of more than one knitter who had died and the heirs gave it all to me! 

OK, that's my story and I'm sticking to it! ????


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It breeds like bunnies when the door is closed.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

My stash started with yarn stores closing. Then I would catch yarn sales and have ideas for knitting many items so I loaded up. Well many projects never got started. Other projects would come up , like babies or birthdays. Then I would go to festivals and find special yarns , always hoping to use them before the next year. When we go on vacation I always look for the yarn stores and special yarns. My stash grew slowly and now I try to limit my purchases.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

Where did my stash come from? I wish I knew. I think yarn is a bit like rabbits, it just multiples. Wait a few years, and see what you have.
Blessings and keep knitting.
One more row ????


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

Where did my stash come from? I wish I knew. I think yarn is a bit like rabbits, it just multiples. Wait a few years, and see what you have.
Blessings and keep knitting.
One more row ????


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

To begin with, I admit I do have a shopping problem. I tend to hoard also... That being said, when I began knitting a few years ago, I only purchased yarn from the box stores. I thought I was going to knit up a storm, and everyone would want something made by me, I loaded up. Since then I have donated much of that yarn.
When I did find a yarn shop, I was mesmerized by all the colors and weights of yarn. I could hardly contain myself with them and patterns to match. Since I rarely have money to purchase enough for a large project, I have hundreds of single skeins of beautiful (to me) yarns. I had hoped to make gifts and charity donations, but I just can't knit fast enough to use it all~ Plus, I live in the desert and don't have enough cold days to warrant much of the projects I want to make, or have made.
I do have enough "good" yarn to make several sweaters for myself, but haven't had much success on knitting them... I've had to frog the 3 or 4 I started because they did not fit me well (I am plus sized) and have currently restarted one of them.
Plus, I do admit to having spent the house money on yarn, and being short of funds for a few days, a horrible feeling... How do you explain to your hard working husband that there is no money in the bank because I had to buy that yarn??? Stupid!!! :sm25: :sm12:


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I am a retired nurse & one area that I worked in some years ago was called "The ACE Unit" ( acute care of the elderly) & we had a Diversional Therapist employed to keep the elderly occupied ( some had dementia) when they were well enough. She used to read with them, play games, do puzzles & even knit with them. She ended up studying nursing & one day our unit nurse manager was cleaning out the Diversional therapists cupboard. I asked what was happening with the box of wool & she said " it's going to your place"! So my stash increased!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Again, I want to say how much I have loved all of these stories. It is a lovely to hear so many of you sweet knitters explain your feelings about your yarn, each skein and as a stash. It feels almost like I have just read a novel, each story a disparate, but connected, chapter. Thank you, all of you, for taking time to write out your history and your thoughts and feelings. And yes, several of you have busted me for doing the same with art supplies. You are right-- it is the same in some ways, though art is my vocation and as such has all of the pressures related (striving for profitability, which means balancing my purchases with the income it can bring in). But, I get it! And yes, I look forward to indulging in beautiful yarns, and especially making things for my family and friends. I am learning from you what being generous means with knitting projects, and look forward to sharing as you do, so beautifully. xoxo


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

You got that right, whilst some hijacks us it is with the purpose of breeding.


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

In a blink of an eye it just happens, I do a lot of different crafts & as I hold a craft group once a week for up to 30 ladies I need a BIG stash of lots of different items, we live in a small village & for some of the ladies they dont drive anymore so of course I have the STUFF we need. My daughter in law loves it, when she comes she asks if its ok to go to the spotlight room as my prices (free to her of course) are the best around. I also with my group have to think up items to be made throughout the year for easter & christmas etc so I have to come up with ideas & then produce the articles to see what one they want to do, once they decide I can make up little bags of their supplies from my stock (free of course) & that helps reduce my supplies a bit, but like most crafters I will never live long enough to use them all up. My mum is the same & she is a beautiful seamstress & always buys materials & antique laces & she reminds me this is my inheritance as my sister wont want it as she cant sew a button on. I just enjoy at times looking & feeling my wool & cant wait to start the next item, at the moment I think I only have about 8 items on the go, saves me from getting bored with one thing. Just ENJOY your stash whatever it is.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

My story has much in common with the others posted. The names or details may change to protect the innocent, but we're in this together!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

....and the yarn is innocent too


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> … I now have SABLE. Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy …


I probably have far less than most people on here … BUT I only knit or crochet very small items - so I probably have S.A.B.L.E. as well!

My husband said I could have a "Craft Den" as we have a couple of spare bedrooms. The idea was to put all my yarn stash, sewing machine, all my hobby stuff, stationery and paper craft supplies & equipment in one room. I dabble with scrapbooking and journals as well. We've not gotten around to it yet!

I was telling a friend about this plan and she urged me to "go for it!" and I explained that I like doing my knitting, sewing or crochet - DOWNSTAIRS and in front of the TV! She said I could still do that but all I need to do is put the current project and the stuff I need for it - in a large basket - then return it to the Craft Den after working on it downstairs. So I went into my loft and retrieved a large, deep, shopping basket that I bought years ago and stopped using. Have I done anything else towards this intention? No! But one day I will!

I'm full of bright ideas and plans. I just need to get moving!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies to this topic but here is how I do it. There is always left over yarn from any pattern and this all adds up over time. I like to buy good quality yarn when it's on special, so if I see an offer in the UK, particularly as our seasons are the opposite, I buy up, and usually if I spend $100 I get free postage, so I usually order at least $100 worth at a time and I can't keep up with what I buy. I have lots of ideas and items on my list I would like to knit, so if I see the appropriate yarn I buy it. As you will appreciate, the stash starts to add up. Also, when people know that I knit they give me yarn they no longer want or need. It is so tempting to buy yarn when it's on sale! You will often see suggestions from KPers about stash busters.
I will get around to using it all, I just have to live til I'm 150.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I think it is sometimes hard to resist a bargain, or a new type of multi-coloured yarn. Sometimes people try to accumulate a large stash in case their economic circumstances take a turn for the worse.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

How about this? I plan to open a yarn shop one day.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Perfect. I'll come to your yarn shop from Victoria!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

DorisAnn said:


> ... and she started buying "Fat Quarters" which are the needed fabric for the treasures she creates ...


Indeed! I also sew (probably more than I knit or crochet) and I investigated "fat quarters" in a local store (where all one's possible knitting, crochet and sewing needs are stocked) and then I looked at the rolls of cloth … It works out far cheaper to simply buy a quarter of a yard/quarter of a metre of cloth from the roll! I worked out that you could get approximately 8 or 9 fat quarters - in the precise patterns & colours of fabric you actually WANT for a little less than a pre-packed bundle of 5 or 6 fat quarters which are in materials selected by the _traders_ putting the bundles together!

I was very tempted, last time I was in this particular store, to get some fat quarters (straight from the rolls), but given my current yarn and cloth stash, decided not to.

Also I cut up the cloth from old clothes to recycle (upcycle) into something new. When I have definite craft projects in mind, I just ask local friends to give me stuff they would otherwise discard. I had a T-shirt appeal about a year ago - I wanted old T-shirts (didn't matter if they were stained or torn etc …) in beige, tan, brown, fawn, peach etc … (any shade that human skin can be!) - to make dolls! At the moment I'm asking for small glass jars (I'm crafting an old fashioned sweet shop toy for my granddaughter).


----------



## Toymaker (Oct 30, 2015)

Mine happens per kind favour of my friend. If I ask her for 1 ball of light blue, she will send 1 ball of 6 different colours!
sometimes it gets frustrating! Now I have LOTS of different colours, but mainly 1 ball of each whereas sometimes I need 2 balls.
Anyway, she is a dear to send them to me, so I must be grateful.


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> Without a pattern in mind, how much of a yarn do you buy? I would worry that I was over-buying or under-buying. Well, efficient-self would; maybe she shouldn't come along on the sprees.


It depends for me... I am a newer knitter so my rule is get enough to make a scarf or a hat... and if it on clearance really on clearance buy the whole bin.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

When at the store I see a beautiful yarn that I want for a project, buy the yarn and never get to the project. :sm13:


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

My stash started when the local yarn shop went out of business. The price was right and the yarn was lovely. Hard to resist.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Suzie1 said:


> My stash started when the local yarn shop went out of business. The price was right and the yarn was lovely. Hard to resist.


Let's face it...Resistance is futile!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> When I started knitting again in 2004, I said I was only going to buy yarn for the project I was knitting. Then I discovered beautiful yarn at the local yarn shop. My new knitting friends laughed when I said I was only buying yarn for two projects ahead. Then, I discovered buying quality yarn on the Internet through discount vendors. I now have SABLE. Stash Acquired Beyond Life Expectancy. Most of what I purchased was on sale. Now that my husband is unemployed, I am grateful that I have that stash to shop in. There are a lot of beautiful yarns I see that I would love to have. But I realize that I keep liking the same thing over and over. Time to go through my stash, I will find something just as lovely.


I laughed when I saw "I keep liking the same thing over and over", because I have found when I documented my stash that I had the same color blue laceweight yarn in many varieties. Now I have a personal rule that I won't buy yarn unless I know I don't have anything similar to it. I can only do that because I've got most of it "stashed" on my Ravelry profile.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I noticed that I do that with patterns and kits. I purchase something, then notice that I have already purchased it before. So some lucky friend gets it as a present. :sm17:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I knit/crochet for charity. Majority of my stash is broken down into two categories, light weight/cotton and winter weight. I have some for projects I want to complete, but it is small. If I find it on sale, I try to buy a variety of colors for the hats, which is how I have the stash I do. I'm on hold as far as buying worsted yarn for the hats, as I want to use up what I have. I buy light weight/cotton as needed for the season. My stash is held in (3) 58 quart tubs.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Bambagirl said:


> I probably have far less than most people on here … BUT I only knit or crochet very small items - so I probably have S.A.B.L.E. as well!
> 
> My husband said I could have a "Craft Den" as we have a couple of spare bedrooms. The idea was to put all my yarn stash, sewing machine, all my hobby stuff, stationery and paper craft supplies & equipment in one room. I dabble with scrapbooking and journals as well. We've not gotten around to it yet!
> 
> ...


I have a craft room and thought I'd share how I do it.... My craft room has tons of yarn, needles, hooks, cross-stitch projects, floss, fabrics, spinning fiber, spindles, books.... But then near my favorite spots, I have project bags of the things I'm currently working on. This keeps it under control, I have a better idea of what I have, but I don't put my WIPs back in that room each day.


----------



## yarntastic (Aug 12, 2016)

LOL ! We must be related....I have yarn AND fabric that multiply....I confess Im addicted to quilting also.


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## Mwende (Aug 12, 2015)

aljellie said:


> Let's face it...Resistance is futile!


Yarn as The Borg. Moves into your house, invited or otherwise, takes over and demands your obedience . . . sounds about right. (Hey, do you think The Borg was inspired by some TV guy's relationship with his cat?)

Love the reference --
Kate


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

margoc said:


> I have a chart that I carry with me that gives averages for yarn needed based on project and size. This helps me determine how much to purchase


Is this a chart you created or did you find it somewhere? If it's on line, I'd love to have a copy.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

Mwende said:


> I developed a healthy stash making this pattern: http://www.woollythoughts.com/afghans/double.html It was a hit and I got requests from family and friends, must have made a few dozen of the things. The pattern calls for ten colors plus a border color (I usually went with black) and I got most of my yarn from Knitpicks where shipping is free for orders of over $50. I always ordered a skein or two more than I would need, just in case, and when I just needed one color, I'd order yarn for the next project to get to that free shipping threshold. . . and then it took over an entire closet. When friends visited, I would fling open the closet door and announce "Tonight on Hoarders!" (Kind of a preemptory move on my part
> 
> Kate


I just spent the last hour or more looking at wooly thoughts.com. Wow, those are some mind bending patterns, especially the illusion knitting! Whew!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Bambagirl said:


> Indeed! I also sew (probably more than I knit or crochet) and I investigated "fat quarters" in a local store (where all one's possible knitting, crochet and sewing needs are stocked) and then I looked at the rolls of cloth … It works out far cheaper to simply buy a quarter of a yard/quarter of a metre of cloth from the roll! I worked out that you could get approximately 8 or 9 fat quarters - in the precise patterns & colours of fabric you actually WANT for a little less than a pre-packed bundle of 5 or 6 fat quarters which are in materials selected by the _traders_ putting the bundles together!
> 
> I was very tempted, last time I was in this particular store, to get some fat quarters (straight from the rolls), but given my current yarn and cloth stash, decided not to.
> 
> Also I cut up the cloth from old clothes to recycle (upcycle) into something new. When I have definite craft projects in mind, I just ask local friends to give me stuff they would otherwise discard. I had a T-shirt appeal about a year ago - I wanted old T-shirts (didn't matter if they were stained or torn etc …) in beige, tan, brown, fawn, peach etc … (any shade that human skin can be!) - to make dolls! At the moment I'm asking for small glass jars (I'm crafting an old fashioned sweet shop toy for my granddaughter).


quote=Bambagir: I investigated "fat quarters" in a local store (where all one's possible knitting, crochet and sewing needs are stocked) and then I looked at the rolls of cloth … It works out far cheaper to simply buy a quarter of a yard/quarter of a metre of cloth from the roll!

Well duh, why did I never think of that? - I love those fat quarters. :sm04: I also like the idea of letting friends know about upcycling projects.. It's the simple things that can make such a difference. Just think of what might happen if we all did more of that. :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

martyr said:


> quote=Bambagir: I investigated "fat quarters" in a local store (where all one's possible knitting, crochet and sewing needs are stocked) and then I looked at the rolls of cloth … It works out far cheaper to simply buy a quarter of a yard/quarter of a metre of cloth from the roll!
> 
> Well duh, why did I never think of that? - I love those fat quarters. :sm04: I also like the idea of letting friends know about upcycling projects.. It's the simple things that can make such a difference. Just think of what might happen if we all did more of that. :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


What are "fat quarters?"


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> What are "fat quarters?"


Fat quarters are pre-cut pieces of cotton fabric. They are taken from one yard of fabric,cut in half lengthwise,and then in half width-wise. The dimensions are approximately 18" x 22" (46cm x 56cm). A normal quarter yard cut from a bolt would measure 44" x 9" (112cm x 23cm).

I did a quick google - while I know what they are I didn't think I could explain it coherently! Don't feel badly - I had to ask too when I was a newbie to 'quilty' sewing. :sm11:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

martyr said:


> Fat quarters are pre-cut pieces of cotton fabric. They are taken from one yard of fabric,cut in half lengthwise,and then in half width-wise. The dimensions are approximately 18" x 22" (46cm x 56cm). A normal quarter yard cut from a bolt would measure 44" x 9" (112cm x 23cm).
> 
> I did a quick google - while I know what they are I didn't think I could explain it coherently! Don't feel badly - I had to ask too when I was a newbie to 'quilty' sewing. :sm11:


Buying 1/2 yard of fabric would equal 2 fat quarters, and still be cheaper than buying the 2.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

<I keep reading about everyone's stash of yarn-- how much they have, how they feel guilty about it (or not), how to organize it, pleased that they did organize it, where to put it... So, how does this stash happen to come into being in the first place? You may think this question is silly, but I am new to knitting and have very little yarn waiting for anything--just a few skeins of colorful cotton awaiting dishcloths and the scarf I am working on right now. Do people buy yarn in advance just for "someday"? Or for specific future projects or project types? I see some score nice bagful at Goodwill or the discount store, or are given yarn by retired-knitters, but other than that, do you buy yarn for the future and keep letting it stack up? Just curious. I have been tempted to buy some beautiful yarns, but my knitting is so slow and as an artist I already have a studio full of hoarded (and cherished) art supplies, so I have been resisting the temptation. Maybe I would knit faster if I had a stash? I would love to hear about your habits with this. >

It starts off when you go to buy the yarn needed for a project. While you're there you see something you like and think 'Ooh! I could make <this> or <that> from that!' so you get it too. Or perhaps there is something so pretty you decide one ball won't hurt, and you get it. It might only happen once or twice a year, but over time the stash grows.

It's added to when people say 'I've got some spare yarn that I found in my mother's/sister's/grandmother's house/attic/etc when I was clearing it out. Would you like it?' and because you can't bear the thought of it going to waste you say 'Yes! I knit a lot of blankets so that'd be very useful. Thanks!' The stash grows a bit more.

Then of course there are the left-overs from a finished project - perhaps a half-ball of yarn, or several balls, if you over-estimated in the first place (or used it for a different purpose from the one for which you originally bought it).

Perhaps a catalogue comes through the post - I always used to buy my yarn through a mail-order catalogue that had short lengths of yarn beside the name of the shade. Some were so beautiful I'd invent things I needed to make, just so I could buy the wool - well, I usually DID have to make those things, just not as fast as I bought them...

And so it goes on. In not many years you start to wonder why you can't move comfortably around your favourite chair, any more.

So you decide to use up some of the stash you've accumulated. You knit determinedly, and with satisfaction you realise that you've used up one of the extra balls. Then it hits you - you've used up ONE ball! There are hundreds left! In a fit of depression and anxiety you go to the local yarn store and buy some more 'more suitable' for what you're making...

And then you start to wonder who you can bequeath your yarn stash to.

Welcome to the world of knitters!! :sm12:


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

The past few years I have been blessed with ten grandchildren who love to pick colors for what I am making them. The past year I am making afghans for all. 
The girls were specific. The afghans are multi color squares. Some how my stash keeps growing - my bad. 
I find a coral and need different colors. More trips to the yarn department and it is like being in a candy shop. 
And i am having so much fun!
I had a lot of Christmas yarn left over year before last and made
Snowman scarves. 
I knit a lot but am handicapped so 
It is a wonderful gift for my well being.


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

I went from not having a stash to having a SABLE. I just bought my first knitting machine in May. As I was looking to see if there was a KM club near me, I stumbled across a lady who lives a mile from me who just bought the stash from a lady who recently died who used to own a yarn shop. I offered to help her sort out all 70 garbage bags full. Four hours later, 3 of us had sorted over 1,000 cones of yarn by color, rebagged and labeled it. And I came home with 165 cones of yarn that I paid $1 each for. I made an inventory of it in an Excel spreadsheet and cut a sample of each to send to my sister who I'll be seeing in November. Also gave some to my mom who likes to knit dishcloths. If anyone lives in west Michigan and needs yarn, my new friend is looking to sell more of it. She thought she had someone who would buy most of it for a group that does knitting for charity but she hasn't been returning her calls so now she is stuck with 70 bags of yarn in her living room! Well, maybe more like 62 because I bought 8.  PM me if you'd like to see about getting some yarn from my friend.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Registrar said:


> I went from not having a stash to having a SABLE. I just bought my first knitting machine in May. As I was looking to see if there was a KM club near me, I stumbled across a lady who lives a mile from me who just bought the stash from a lady who recently died who used to own a yarn shop. I offered to help her sort out all 70 garbage bags full. Four hours later, 3 of us had sorted over 1,000 cones of yarn by color, rebagged and labeled it. And I came home with 165 cones of yarn that I paid $1 each for. I made an inventory of it in an Excel spreadsheet and cut a sample of each to send to my sister who I'll be seeing in November. Also gave some to my mom who likes to knit dishcloths. If anyone lives in west Michigan and needs yarn, my new friend is looking to sell more of it. She thought she had someone who would buy most of it for a group that does knitting for charity but she hasn't been returning her calls so now she is stuck with 70 bags of yarn in her living room! Well, maybe more like 62 because I bought 8.  PM me if you'd like to see about getting some yarn from my friend.


OH WOW!! I don't need any but I'm green with envy. :sm22:


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Soo much! My mum who lives in North Queensland has a knitting machine which she hasn't used in over 30 years ( I think) & has some cones of yarn that I am apparently going to inherit. Quite a few but not 70 bags! I live in Victoria & don't machine knit. I only hand knit. Mum taught me to knit over 50 years ago. I have taken most of her 5 & 8 ply wools as it is way too hot in North Queensland for any woollen garments. I posted a pic of my new granddaughter in the pink bunny jumper a few weeks ago. That was from mum's 5 ply Bluebell stash. I'm doing a "chicken" cardi in the red green & blue Bluebell from Mum's stash at the moment. Will past a pic when it's complete. Hopefully in the next week.


----------

